
Foreword to “High-Output Management”, Second Edition - ghosh
http://www.bhorowitz.com/high-output-management
======
mik3y
FWIW, this is the new foreward from the second edition printing, which is
being released next week (Nov 18th).

This has been on my reading list for a while, and never quite made it to the
top. It's age plus a faint memory about Intel's notorious "late sheet" for
tardy employees made me assume management advice from the era had lost
relevance. But Ben's foreward has changed my mind. Pre-ordered!

~~~
dang
We've added that info to the title. Thanks!

------
rahimnathwani
I bought a lightly used copy of this book at 'Community Thrift' in San
Francisco. There was no electronic edition available at the time, but it seems
a Kindle edition will be out next week: [http://www.amazon.com/High-Output-
Management-Andrew-Grove-eb...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Output-Management-
Andrew-Grove-ebook/dp/B015VACHOK)

------
dpapathanasiou
I borrowed the book after hearing Ben mention it at a talk at Columbia, and I
posted the 100 point worksheet here:

[http://denis.papathanasiou.org/posts/2014.05.27.post.html](http://denis.papathanasiou.org/posts/2014.05.27.post.html)

~~~
bgilroy26
It might just be me, but I have trouble with the bright blue title text on the
white parts of the background.

------
romanhn
Electronic and audio versions of this book are hosted by the Internet Archive:
[https://archive.org/details/HighOutputManagement_201308](https://archive.org/details/HighOutputManagement_201308)

------
nickff
Having read the book a week ago, this post is an excellent primer on why you
should read the book (which is excellent). That being said, it is not a very
good foreward, because it provides nothing useful to the reader who has
already picked the book up.

------
CGamesPlay
So glad this is finally coming out in an electronic format! I've read a PDF
version and it's been excellent material for me in my transition to
management.

